# Opinions of the Tikka t3 lite



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I was considering buying a new rifle and I was wondering if any of you guys own a tikka t3 lite. It sounds like a really good rifle
but I would like your opinions on it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't own one, but i've shot several and they seem like a very decent gun. They are basically a Sako with a cheaper price tag. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one. I've shot a couple in 223, one in 22-250 and three different ones in 243. Nothing in any of the bigger calibers. They all shot decent groups. If i remember right it's the same barrel as the Sako. Sako use to own them, but are now owned by the Beretta Group.

xdeano


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I own a T3 Hunter in 300wsm and have been very happy with it. It shoots 1-1 1/2" groups with the cheap Rem corelokts but tighter groups with higher quality ammo. With the light weight its a breeze to carry in the field but that does make it kick a little more in the bigger calibers. I put a Limbsaver recoil pad on mine and solved that problem. The bolt cycles like glass and like the adjustable trigger. My other rifle hasn't left the case since I bought my T3.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Does Remington make it?


----------



## moparnut51 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a t-3 hunter in 30-06 and a t-3 lite in 300win mag, the 06 is a great shooter and good confidence builder, the lite is getting worked on. Am going to pillar bed and change out the recoil lug for stainless in stead of aluminum, then putting a richard's sportster with the same improvements


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

You will like the Tikka T-3 Lite. I got one for my son in Colorado because of the lighter weight and accuracy. After mounting a Leupold VX-3 on the Tikka he was able to get MOA or less groups. He is a hunting guide and the Tikka is a tough rifle that can stand up to that kind of use and a bit easier to carry up and down the mountains. I have two old sytle Whitetail Hunter Tikkas and am very happy with these Tikkas too. You won't be disappointed.


----------

